# New goat owner, couple questions



## janelle12 (May 25, 2008)

Hello all. I am a new goat owner :stars: , of 2 wethers. (I have a horse already :horse: ) I picked up a bag of feed, the only kind they carried, its country acres 16%. The breeder recommended a 10-12% feed at 1 cup per head per day. How much should I feed if it's a 16%? they get free choice coastal hay also.

I give my horse ground flax as a supplement which helps with healthy skin and coat, can I do this with my goats? Based on weight/size I'd feed about a tbsp a day. Is there any reason not to do this?

I have heard them sneeze a few times, is there any kind of respiratory illness to be on the lookout for?

One of them kind of looks up, then 'rolls' his head around backwards. Is this normal quirky goat behaviour? Sorry for my silly questions, I'm just trying to get to know more about goats! (I did the basic research before I got them though!)


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

janelle12 said:


> Hello all. I am a new goat owner :stars: , of 2 wethers. (I have a horse already :horse: ) I picked up a bag of feed, the only kind they carried, its country acres 16%. The breeder recommended a 10-12% feed at 1 cup per head per day. How much should I feed if it's a 16%? they get free choice coastal hay also.


How old are they? If they are young an still growing, a cup a day is good. If they are older, most wethers don't really need much grain, hay will usually be good enough. Otherwise they can get fat.



> I give my horse ground flax as a supplement which helps with healthy skin and coat, can I do this with my goats? Based on weight/size I'd feed about a tbsp a day. Is there any reason not to do this?


Flax is acidic and goats stomachs are alkaline(it may be the other way around, I forget) giving to much flax can cause rumen upset, a little is ok though.



> I have heard them sneeze a few times, is there any kind of respiratory illness to be on the lookout for?


Sneezing is common, especially if the hay or bedding is dusty. They just sneeze to get it out of their noses. They they start getting snotty noses, rattling breathing or a loose cough then you would be looking at a possibly serious respiratory problem.



> One of them kind of looks up, then 'rolls' his head around backwards. Is this normal quirky goat behaviour?


This is known as stargazing, most goats just do it because they are silly, it usually doesn't mean anything.



> Sorry for my silly questions, I'm just trying to get to know more about goats! (I did the basic research before I got them though!)


The silly questions are the ones that go unasked  Oh, and welcome to the Goat Spot!! :wave:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

My goats make a noise that sounds like a sneeze when they are alarmed about something- they stand looking at a point and make that noise without any head shake. So maybe that is what they are doing? 
Also my girls do the rolling head thing when they are mildly upset about something- they did it much more oftern when they moved here- now it's usually a "where's my food thing."

There are respiratory things a goat can get- in fact pneumonia can be a very bad goat thing. If you can take a horse temperature, you can do a goat the same way. Except the goats tend to poop out the thermometer much more often than a horse.
What kind of goats do you have?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome! :wave:

For young wethers I say a handful to a cup of grain. I feed a 16% grain and I believe that 10-12% is way to low I like 16% or higher for my milking does.

As to the rolling of the head - mine do it when impatient and want me to hurry up with the food. So yah normal quirky goat stuff.

If you are looking ot improve their coats Black Oil Sunflower Seeds (BOSS) yes the kidn you feed teh birds is wonderful for that. Mine get a handful twice a day with their feed and they really love it.

The sneezing could be as enjoytheride said. I have a new doe here that is snooting at the dogs because she doesnt' like them. A little sneeze here adn there like we humans have is not to be concerned about. But watch for runny nose, eyes or rattling soudn in the chest if the sneezing is more persistant and doesn't stop.

No question is stilly. Always feel free to ask


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

Hi, welcome to the Goat Spot. :wave: Do you have any pics of your goaties? We LOVE pics. :stars:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Welcome! Congrats on the new goats! :wave:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Welcome aboard. You only have two goats? Just wait. I bet you have more fairly soon. The are addicting. 
What kind of goats do you have? And HEY, there is NO SILLY questions here. They are ALL GREAT questions.
AND yep, we need pictures.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome to TGS!!! :wave: We are always glad to have more people here!

I do believe that everyone else answered your questions so I just wanted to say hi! and congrats on your goaties! They are addictive and before you know it - you will have an entire herd!!! :ROFL:


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

Just wanted to say WELCOME!!!!!!!

Are your goats free-ranged? Meaning do you let them out during the day to browse and forage? If so, depending on your land, you may not need to supplement with much grain. 

CJ


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

question
my 4h person told me that the "star gazing" is a sign they need to be wormed?
what is everyone's opinion?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I've heard that they do it because they think they have horns, and want to itch their backs. My goats do it because they are silly, and evidently things look interesting upside down. Star gazing is a symptom of several different serious conditions, but those conditions are accompanied by other more serious and notable symptoms.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My goats have horns and star gaze....most times they do it to be silly and just want my attention!

Welcome, I think your ?????? have been answered and hope to see your boys soon!


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

My Lillie does the stargazing thing when she is mad at me! Kind of like a goat with an attitude!!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Welcome! Lots of good advice here. And nice folks to help in a pinch. Just watch out for Chelsey, she has an incurable condition that she's passing onto everybody else. :ROFL: You'll know what I mean...when your little "herd" starts to grow...I have it... :GAAH: :wahoo:


----------

